# TiVo Roamio remote finder



## Startswithaj (Nov 28, 2013)

So, I'm trying to decide which Roamio to buy and I couldn't help but notice something on the TiVo website I hadn't noticed before. At https://tivo.com/shop/roamio it's saying that the base model Roamio includes the remote finder feature(there's a green dot in the comparison chart under DVR Features).

I'm confused though because everything else I've read on the internet(and even some stuff on these forums) seems to say that the only the Plus and Pro models feature the remote finder. In addition, TiVo's own pictures of the devices seem to show that the Plus and Pro have a little remote icon on the front and the base model only shows a circle without a remote icon.

Which one is right? Does the TiVo Roamio have the remote finder feature like the chart says? Or was that green circle on the chart put there in error?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Roamio Basic does not have the remote finder button.
My Roamio Pro does and the dongles I use with my TiVo Minis also have the remote finder button.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> My Roamio Basic does not have the remote finder button.
> My Roamio Pro does and the dongles I use with my TiVo Minis also have the remote finder button.


My Roamio Plus has the remote finder. What "dongles" do you use with the Mini's to make it have a remote finder. I have 2 Mini's and I do not think they have remote finders.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

NJguy said:


> My Roamio Plus has the remote finder. What "dongles" do you use with the Mini's to make it have a remote finder. I have 2 Mini's and I do not think they have remote finders.


I believe that the dongle included with the TiVo Slide Pro Remote has a remote finder button. aaronwt, can you confirm this is the case?

Source: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

supasta said:


> I believe that the dongle included with the TiVo Slide Pro Remote has a remote finder button. aaronwt, can you confirm this is the case?
> 
> Source: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774


Yes that is correct. I guess I should have clarified that it was with the SLide Pro remotes. I tested it when I saw this thread. Of course if you aren't using the dongle and it's plugged directly into the USB port it would be a pain to try and press the button on the USB adapter.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

how do you work the "remote finder" i don't understand how to make it work. i have the Pro.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

xbr23 said:


> how do you work the "remote finder" i don't understand how to make it work. i have the Pro.


Press the icon on the Pro front panel that looks like a peanut, the remote will play a tune so you can find it.

I'm pretty sure the Basic showing the Remote Finder feature on the current web site is a glitch, as far as I know the Basic doesn't have the feature.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm pretty sure the Basic showing the Remote Finder feature on the current web site is a glitch, as far as I know the Basic doesn't have the feature.


I set up a base Roamio for my father-in-law over Thanksgiving and can confirm it does _not_ have the remote finder.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

had my parents setup their plus, and the remote finder feature is not working 
at least they have a pro remote to unwrap for Christmas, hopefully that one works.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

djjuice said:


> had my parents setup their plus, and the remote finder feature is not working
> at least they have a pro remote to unwrap for Christmas, hopefully that one works.


Is the remote communicating via RF? (amber light when pressing buttons)


----------



## mikelvdl (Feb 28, 2014)

There is in fact a remote finder feature on the Roamio Plus and pro. To activate it, press and hold the icon or image of the remote on the front panel of the DVR. It is the image directly adjacent right of power it looks like a little peanut. 

Press and hold it for at least 5 seconds and then the remote will begin to play the introductory musical melody that the TiVo system plays immediately after it boots up. You know the music from the video where the TiVo character walks and bounces around.


----------

